# Guy Fiero's New Menu



## El Pescador (Feb 20, 2013)

http://guysamericankitchenandbar.com/

BTW, someone bought his domain and made a fake menu...still funny.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 20, 2013)

http://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/g...hs--with-a-side-of-accusations-173542460.html


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 20, 2013)

did you know that he makes jewelry?

http://shine.yahoo.com/fashion/guy-...-205400018.html;_ylt=A2KLOzL9BiVRunAA7hYhmolQ


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love the Captain Beefheart - :lol2:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn didn't see this, beat me to it!


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok guys big balls.... "served nestled inside a tempura pickle" extra wet naps 3.50

fries and side salad are also funny.


----------



## Drumjockey (Feb 21, 2013)

Absolutely. *******. Awesome!! Funniest thing I've seen on the Net in a hot minute! Thanks, it's been a LONG day & I needed a good laugh


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 21, 2013)

argh I wish I still had the notions to click on those links. But then again ignorance is bliss...........


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 21, 2013)

Stumblinman said:


> argh I wish I still had the notions to click on those links. But then again ignorance is bliss...........



Do it for "RENO!!!"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant, every word of it. "Ranch-hose optional, but recommended." "Comes with two drumsticks of fried Mortadella, so you can rock out American style at your table."


----------

